# Protecton of Romex NM-B and More



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder what the general consensus is on this installation...............


----------



## linnrg (Jan 5, 2016)

smurf pipe and romex together in stud bay no problem. Zip ties for support unconventional. Assume that there is proper support below the picture and is a panel all is connected to the panel properly. Is the area above some kind of truss built of 2x2.

for NEC wiring protection of 1/4" seems to be met, What is the white wire on the left?  I assume that there is no suspended ceiling issues where romex would not be allowed.  What are your concerns


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2016)

> smurf pipe and romex together in stud bay no problem. Zip ties for support unconventional. Assume that there is proper support below the picture and is a panel all is connected to the panel properly. Is the area above some kind of truss built of 2x2.for NEC wiring protection of 1/4" seems to be met, What is the white wire on the left? I assume that there is no suspended ceiling issues where romex would not be allowed. What are your concerns


Thanks for the reply.  I already have an opinion on this but wondering what others think.  Would they pass it or not?  White wires are coax on left btw


----------

